# TWIN CITIES - Looking for 2 or 3 more players



## dutorn (Sep 26, 2006)

We currently have three people, and are looking for a few more to join us so we can play Shackled City or Savage Tides.

We play Saturday nights from 6pm to 12/2ish We don't have a hard line stopping time, we just kinda play till we see fit to quit. If someone speaks up at 12, then that's when the game ends, you get the point. Anyways, we play every other week depending on our personal schedules.

There really isn't a certain playstyle involved...some nights might be all RP, while others might be mostly combat. It isn't very consistant week to week.

Anyways, if you intested in joining up with us, my name is Dan and you can just post here if you are interested.


----------



## dutorn (Oct 7, 2006)

We're still looking for players to join us


----------



## Chimera (Oct 19, 2006)

I might be willing to give it a shot.

I'm currently "between groups" and am uncertain if I should play now or just sit out for a couple more months after leaving my previous groups.

I'm a bit picky, so don't be surprised if I play a couple of sessions and then take a pass.  I'm also fairly observant, so I'll figure out quickly if I fit the group or not and bow out if I don't.

E-mail is in my sig, which says a bit more...


----------



## radferth (Oct 27, 2006)

Sounds fun, but Saturdays are a no-go for me.  Let me know if you are thinking of any other times.


----------



## dutorn (Nov 5, 2006)

Just thought i'd let folks know we still only have three players and are looking for a fourth. We're currently running Savage Tides.


----------



## Cutty Sark (Nov 28, 2006)

Are you still looking for a player? I'm in St Paul and your group sounds just about right.


----------

